# Aquarium Toppers.



## Saladgirl1234 (Jun 12, 2012)

I know, I know. No Aquariums! =P I know the downsides to an aquarium over a wire cage. Having raised multiple babies into adulthood in an aquarium with minimal upset, a curious cat, and a drafty house, I feel like the aquarium was a good choice for me and my babies. 

Now I'm considering adopting some new babies. I am also considering getting a tank topper for them. I want to do this to add levels and ventilation to my aquarium. I know why I want a tank topper. Besides the aquarium being a negative, can anyone tell me why I don't want a tank topper? Or add to the list of why I do?

I've seen website imply to the fact that they have downsides... but I can't really find a great list of reasons why they aren't great. 

Help! Thanks.

(And I apologise if I'm repeating a question. I did a quick look and couldn't find a post that answered my queston. If there is one, can you direct me to it? Thank you!)

Becca


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

One downside of toppers that I know of is that they don't allow you (or make it difficult) to reach into the tank itself to get out ratties. Other then that though I can't think of anything other reasons not to get one. Wire tends to be hard to clean, and most store bought tank toppers are poorly made, and either don't fit or have little room in them and make little difference in space.
The main advantages to having one is that it gives them more climbing area and lets them get out of the tank into fresh air and a cooler area if they want.
General rule for tanks is 20 gallons for 1, and 10 gallons for each rat after that. Since your using a topper I would say 15 gallons for one, 5 or 10 gallons for each one after that.

my best suggestion to save money is to make it yourself. you can get some wood or other material to build the frame, and get some hardware cloth (home depot has it for around $9 for a roll that is 2 feet by 5 feet) to put onto it. You can cut out a section of it and use Zip-ties as hinges, and a dog collar clip to make the door. if you have any left over hardware cloth you can use them to make the levels, or you can buy or make hammocks to use as levels instead. For a "ramp" Petsmart sells this Reptile Hammock that is designed for the inside of tanks, its a triangle so its actually a corner hammock, I've seen a few people use it for their rats who live in tanks.
This is just a thing I found on building tank toppers. http://www.rmca.org/Articles/build.htm


----------



## Saladgirl1234 (Jun 12, 2012)

Thank you. =) I was considering making my own anyway. I can't really find one that I'm in love with... and I feel thats important. I want it to be exactly perfect! Thanks for the link. I think that'll help a lot. =)


----------

